# Another skin post, Im new to this breed...worried (pics)



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi everyone...yes, another post on skin (unfortunately) I have a 16 week old blue baby and she has been scratching a lot since we got her from my son a few weeks ago. I just started the kibble switch over a couple days ago to see if it will help and we got Taste of the Wild which I was just informed from a post and a member of the previous recalls on Diamond so we are going to get something different (grain free this Friday) so any suggestions would be great also. We have an appointment for her in a few days but I just started noticing spots where she is chewing/biting on her from legs and then there are areas where she has spots of hair gone. My partner is picking up some coconut oil this evening and I have been trying alittle olive or fish oil but I feel horrible for her as I know she has to be uncomfortable. I wanted to get some Benadryl but being she is younger and I would not know the dosage or even if she should have it. I just do not want to new vet we started when she got some shots a week and a half ago to just put her on a lot of meds Is there anything we should ask or suggest when go Friday. Sorry about the pics as the were from my mobile and she would not stay still this morning. I will try to get better ones when she sleeps if I can.









​


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a lot of pics exactly like those from when Xena was a baby. 

Benadryl dosage is 1mg per pound of body weight, Xena is 50lbs she gets two 25mg tabs in the morning and again at night. I would ask the vet to be sure if it's ok to give a young puppy benadryl, though. 

When I first discussed allergies with the vet, it was not Xena's regular vet and she said more often than not when a puppy itches like that it's the food. Then later her regular vet said she thinks it's environmental, I don't know how they would be able to tell which is which without tests, though.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

You will find a lot of us with dogs with allergies. My boy has grain allergies and flea allergies (no jokes) and grass allergies. He gets an allergex (like bendryl) every morning. He is on a raw diet with a omega supplement to keep his skin moist.

Chat to your vet about what might be causing it. You will have to do the elimination process with your pup though, which can go quickly or take months.

Let us know what the vet says. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

I AINT INTO THE BLUE DOGS AND ALL THAT BUT I'LL THROW THIS OUT THERE ANYWAY CAUSE I FEEL LIKE IT....LOL

THE 1/2 BREED WE GOT HAD SIMILAR PROBS WHEN WE PUT HER BIG BUTT OUTSIDE....

I GOT THE MEDICATED SHAMPOO AND THE OATMEAL CONDITIONER AND FOLLOWED THE INSTRUCTIONS...PROBLEM SOLVED...BUT

MY HOUNDS DONT HAVE ALLERGIES SO I CANT COMMENT.OR I WONT COMMENT AS TO NOT P SOMA YALL OFF.. 

I KNOW IT CAN BE A PAIN FOR THE DOG THO SO I HOPE YOU FIND THE SOLUTION....up:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry for your pup. I have never used coconut oil but bee pollen really helped my dog with his dry skin. Getting in the right food is amazing I stopped when I found what worked.

Good advice welder but if a pup is allergic to grains they should not be bathed in them either (oatmeal) which is weird since TONS of shampoos and people recommend oatmeal baths and don't put two and two together the oatmeal could screw the pups up too.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

ames said:


> Sorry for your pup. I have never used coconut oil but bee pollen really helped my dog with his dry skin. Getting in the right food is amazing I stopped when I found what worked.
> 
> Good advice welder but if a pup is allergic to grains they should not be bathed in them either (oatmeal) which is weird since TONS of shampoos and people recommend oatmeal baths and don't put two and two together the oatmeal could screw the pups up too.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


hmmm good point...but as I said..mine...[apbt's] don't get or have allergies..

but I never thought of that...very good point


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks like typical allergies to grains.... 

You can get coconut oil from Trader Joes and most grocery store. Trader Joes has it pretty cheap! Also if you have a Home Goods or Marshall's near ou, they have discounted stuff too. It has to br UNrefined to be beneficial...not refined.
I give my dogs coconut oil, about 2 tsp or so each day. If you want a grain free kibble try Acana or Orijen, though Orijen can be a little pricey. Acana and Orijen are made by the same company. You can order it online from chewy.com for GREAT prices! If you don't want to do those, try Instinct grain free. My dogs loved that one and it is a quality food. 

My dogs are fed raw now but with raw you have to do it right to get good results. You can't just give them a chicken leg and call it done. Haha they need a balanced raw diet of organ meat, bone and muscle.


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Looks like typical allergies to grains....
> 
> You can get coconut oil from Trader Joes and most grocery store. Trader Joes has it pretty cheap! Also if you have a Home Goods or Marshall's near ou, they have discounted stuff too. It has to br UNrefined to be beneficial...not refined.
> I give my dogs coconut oil, about 2 tsp or so each day. If you want a grain free kibble try Acana or Orijen, though Orijen can be a little pricey. Acana and Orijen are made by the same company. You can order it online from chewy.com for GREAT prices! If you don't want to do those, try Instinct grain free. My dogs loved thand I notice she still has the discharge so that something else I've gotta look at all so I've been noticing in her eyes the last few days she has a discharge like to sleep when we wake up but its constantat one and it is a quality food.
> ...


My partner is actually getting the coconut oil this evening after work. How do youguveit to them? We just got totw grain free Saturday but seems by alot of posts I have come across there are alot of recalls so looks like we will change again on Black Friday at Carealot but they do not have acana but the have Orijen, Instinct and many others. Was going to do canidae but found out it is a diamond product. Not sure if I could do the raw thing, maybe when shes older can read more on it. we took her to the vet for shots a week and a half ago and she had that puppy vaginitis and they just did like a flush they did not put her on any medicine


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

ames said:


> Sorry for your pup. I have never used coconut oil but bee pollen really helped my dog with his dry skin. Getting in the right food is amazing I stopped when I found what worked.
> 
> Good advice welder but if a pup is allergic to grains they should not be bathed in them either (oatmeal) which is weird since TONS of shampoos and people recommend oatmeal baths and don't put two and two together the oatmeal could screw the pups up too.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


where would you get bee pollen and how did you use it? we had just changed her to a grain free food on Saturday which was taste of the wild but realized it was a diamond product so we are going to try something different on Friday just praying something helps because it's really making me feel bad just seeing little small areas where her hair is not there its not drastic but I'm seeing more and more and I don't like that she's still a baby she's only 16 weeks old not to mentionthe last couple days I've noticed a little discharge from her eyesthat we have to wipe out so it looks like she has some kind of infection going on she was just at the vet week and a half ago for her shots she was diagnosed with puppy vaginitus but they didn't put her on any medication they just did a flush of her private area but it didn't seem to clear it up


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Blue dogs are more prone to skin allergies and skin issues in general.


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Blue dogs are more prone to skin allergies and skin issues in general.


&#128542; well any advice to help her and to avoid a vet trying to suggest things that really do not or should not be done....


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

The biggest one is like ames said. No oatmeal shampoo simce shes allergic to grains. Also dnt bathe her more than every 4 weeks or so. It dries their skin out and strips it of its natural oils which makes the dogs itchy.


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> The biggest one is like ames said. No oatmeal shampoo simce shes allergic to grains. Also dnt bathe her more than every 4 weeks or so. It dries their skin out and strips it of its natural oils which makes the dogs itchy.


I definitely will not be bathing her that often.., we just had her for about 3 to 4 weeks but I was hearing a lot about oatmeal baths but then if you think about it like you said its a green too so that would just seem like it would make a problem even worse


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

BlueGirlSnow said:


> I definitely will not be bathing her that often.., we just had her for about 3 to 4 weeks but I was hearing a lot about oatmeal baths but then if you think about it like you said its a green too so that would just seem like it would make a problem even worse


Allergies in dogs is one of the few things I know nothing about. Maybe a tea tree oil shampoo would be helpful but idk how many pet shampoos utilize it.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

You should be able to get propolis from whole foods. I know they should stick it because they stock all kinds of crazy vegan stuff. lol. Namastey

You can also put coconut oil on your pups red areas. It's an anti-microbial so it will help. I have heard of people treating athletes foot with CO.

Good luck with the good thing. I have heard that cutting out grains and chicken to start with, and trying the food for 6 weeks is a good way to start.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

You can put the UNrefined coconut oil right on the skin or give them a spoonful to eat, they love it. 
Remember give her body time to adjust...she won't heal up right away! Yeah Instinct grain free is a good one. When my dogs were on kibble, they loved it more than Orijen lol! I got them the limited ingredient Duck or Lamb.  also Wellness CORE is another decent food.


----------



## Roxy's Mommy (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a brindle girl she is 8 years old had her since she was about 9 months old. At first we lived in an appt & she had no issues i moved us to a house & the skin issues started her stomach would break out in a rash from mid chest to her tail end. i took her to 6 different vets she has been on multiple pills & steriods nothing really helped except chaning her foods a bit. I havent taken her to a determologist dont have the money. we think it might be a skin detmatis not sure if its my carpets or grass outside, chaning food to Fromm has helped a bit, i also give her a chinease herb si wu jung feng it really helps, have to get it from a vet but it works for my baby. i attached 3 pics from one of my roxy's breakouts in 2011. Hope this helps for anybody who has this issue. I know a holstic vet is had to find but i keep calling around & searched in the alternative medicne/holstic health community, i paid a bit more for my first few visits but she lowered her fees & now its less than the other vets i went too. 
I use a shampoo from petco called EarthBath it is very good for animals, i use tea tree & green tea, i do give her a bath about every 2-3 weeks that with the herb her rashes to be shorter in duration. good luck to all of you and take care. :woof:


Love my pit girl Roxy my baby my world.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

wow, roxy's mom, that rash looks sore. 

Glad you were able to get it under control.


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

Katey said:


> You should be able to get propolis from whole foods. I know they should stick it because they stock all kinds of crazy vegan stuff. lol. Namastey
> 
> You can also put coconut oil on your pups red areas. It's an anti-microbial so it will help. I have heard of people treating athletes foot with CO.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Katey for all the info and advice...i will definitely check into that


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

Roxy's Mommy said:


> I have a brindle girl she isfor your input and advice. My baby is going to the vet tomorrow for also changing her food tomorrow I am just wondering are there any type of supplements that are good for pets as well 8 years old had her since she was about 9 months old. At first we lived in an appt & she had no issues i moved us to a house & the skin issues started her stomach would break out in a rash from mid chest to her tail end. i took her to 6 different vets she has been on multiple pills & steriods nothing really helped except chaning her foods a bit. I havent taken her to a determologist dont have the money. we think it might be a skin detmatis not sure if its my carpets or grass outside, chaning food to Fromm has helped a bit, i also give her a chinease herb si wu jung feng it really helps, have to get it from a vet but it works for my baby. i attached 3 pics from one of my roxy's breakouts in 2011. Hope this helps for anybody who has this issue. I know a holstic vet is had to find but i keep calling around & searched in the alternative medicne/holstic health community, i paid a bit more for my first few visits but she lowered her fees & now its less than the other vets i went too.
> I use a shampoo from petco called EarthBath it is very good for animals, i use tea tree & green tea, i do give her a bath about every 2-3 weeks that with the herb her rashes to be shorter in duration. good luck to all of you and take care. :woof:
> 
> Love my pit girl Roxy my baby my world.


OMG poor baby...is roxy doing any better at all? Thanks for ALL the advice and I will definitely be trying it. My Snow goes to the vet tomorrow for immunizations and I will be asking our new vet more questions. is there anything in particular we should ask them


----------

